# Pup not listening.



## danny digital (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a 8 week old pup who doesn't listen to me. Only when she feels like it. I tell her no and she won't stop. She only stops chewing are whatever shes doing only when she wants. I call her LUCY and she ignores me. She knows her name cuz shes look at me but won't stop. What do I do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Let her be a puppy for awhile longer. She doesn't know anything at this age. You should be bonding with her and you two should be becoming practically inseparable during this time.

How old are you? Is this your first dog? I have to ask cuz I just gotta no.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is like expecting a human baby to listen to you.
You've got a long way to go before your dog will understand what you are saying.
My almost two year old sometimes still doesn't listen.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

She's only 8 weeks old. You can't expect her to be completely obedient the moment you think she learns her name. 

Enjoy your puppy


----------



## danny digital (Nov 14, 2013)

Well Lucy is always with me. Always by my side so I thing we're bonding pretty well. I'm 29 and Lucy is my 3rd dog. Ive had a boxer and a pit who both listened to me very early. Its just I read someone on here that it could be the gsd showing me who's boss. Like shes the pack leader. I was just worried. But with. Everyone posting on this thread I guess I dont have to worry and its just because shes still a puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My goodness. She doesn't know anything, much less the "who's boss" thing at 8 weeks.

Way too early to worry about that. Now is the time to play with her and establish a good relationship based on kindness.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

While you can (and probably should) start working with your pup on the basics, it's far better to make it a hugely fun game, and use positive methods right now. She isn't challenging your leadership or anything by not listening, she just doesn't have a clue what you want from her.

Try having tiny bits of a super tasty treat handy, and call her name. If she looks at you, praise her highly and immediately give her the treat. If she comes to you, then give her a jackpot of several treats while praising her enthusiastically (high pitched really happy noises to show your excitement - yes, you might look silly, but it works).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Also..you know that annoying commercial regarding 'hump day'? Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..

By you nagging at your pup Lucy..Lucy..Lucy..Lucy...Lucy..Lucy...Lucy... Same thing...

Get her attention...say her name..then make her WANT to come to you. You are he that is everything wonderful in her life. Show her that!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hahahaha! I just had to giggle. She's a puppy, a very young puppy, don't expect so much of her. Give her time to settle in and be a puppy, keep everything fun. Work on potty training and that's it. 

She should start listening around 11 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

Aww she is just being a normal 8 week old puppy :wub:

We got ours at 9 weeks, and at 10 weeks we used a clicker to teach him his name (say her name, when she makes eye contact immediately click and reward with a treat and praise) and we repeat this many times throughout the day for a few days. I bet she'll know her name then. You don't have to use a clicker but for us, he seemed to catch on almost instantaneously when using the clicker. 

As for her listening to "no" I don't think our dog truly understands no (or cares to understand no, if anything he probably thinks it's his nickname ). He's almost four months now and instead we have worked on things like recall (come, or for "urgent" scenarios we trained that when we say "COOKIES" he RUNS to us) and leave it and drop it (which we still have to work on each day). We constantly have to redirect still (i.e. saying no doesn't do anything when he is chewing the couch or wall) instead we push another toy into his mouth.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

When I got my pup at 8 weeks I thought the dang thing was deaf. Wouldn't even turn around if I clapped my hands and jumped up and down


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> When I got my pup at 8 weeks I thought the dang thing was deaf. Wouldn't even turn around if I clapped my hands and jumped up and down


:rofl:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Also..you know that annoying commercial regarding 'hump day'? Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..Mike..
> 
> By you nagging at your pup Lucy..Lucy..Lucy..Lucy...Lucy..Lucy...Lucy... Same thing...
> 
> Get her attention...say her name..then make her WANT to come to you. You are he that is everything wonderful in her life. Show her that!!!


Seriously though mike mike mike guess what day it is


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

baillif said:


> seriously though mike mike mike guess what day it is


Hump dayyyyyyy, Woo Woo!


----------



## Pacino (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember "potty" training being the most important when my boy was a pup. We did take the first few weeks together to bond and plenty of play time and socializing! Enjoy your pup while you can. Remember, patience is key! Best of luck!


----------



## danny digital (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advise. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome danny, you are getting some great advice.

The 2 sites I review when I get a new puppy are:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html

Good luck with your new baby!


----------

